# Abends kein Internet bis morgens



## mattimatti (5. Dezember 2020)

Guten Tag 
Leider habe ich seit ca einer Woche das Problem, abends ab ca 21:00 oder 22:00 kein Internet mehr zu haben. 
wir sind bei unity media (jetzt glaube ich Vodafone) und bis zu besagtem Zeitpunkt funktionniert alles einwandfrei. Bekommen 126 von bezahlten 120 Mbit rein und ist alles top top. habe natürlich schon den Router resettet aber hat leider nicht geholfen. eben habe ich die Nachbarn über uns im Haus angeschrieben, welche antworteten, sie hätten das selbe Problem ABER sind Ei der Telekom. sprich 2 verschiedene Anbieter, 2 verschiedene Router, ein gemeinsames Problem. außer dass seit kurzem bei uns auf der Straße gebaut wird, und es zur Weihnachtszeit evtl viele zeitschalter für Lichter gibt, ist mir bisher nicht viel dazu eingefallen und beides lässt sich ja nicht wirklich erklären da die Uhrzeit des Ausfalls keineswegs durch Arbeiter oder Lichter zustande kommen kann. Beides wäre viel Früher am Tag der Fall. morgen werde ich bei meinem Anbieter anrufen und fragen, was man denn machen kann. Unsere Nachbarin hat wohl schon bei der Telekom angerufen und die haben ihr nur nen neuen Router aufgeschwatzt. Also wollte ich hier mal fragen ob evtl jemand eine Idee hat, wo das Problem liegen könnte und ob ich aktiv etwas dagegen tun kann. 21:00 bis morgens ist natürlich echt doof ohne Internet da zu sitzen bzw. seinen pc mit dem handy Hotspot zu versorgen.
Danke schonmal im Voraus und LG, Matthias


----------



## TomatenKenny (5. Dezember 2020)

Frag dein Anbieter was los ist.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2020)

Also bei dir fällt das Kabelnetz aus und bei dem Nachbarn das Telefonnetz und das zur selben Zeit? Aber Strom habt ihr schon noch?  
Ich meine mit einer China-LED-Kette kann man schon ganz ordentliche EMV-Bomben bauen, aber das klingt zu krass.


----------



## Sverre (5. Dezember 2020)

Wie ein alter Fernseher das Internet eines ganzen Dorfes lahmlegte
					

Im walisischen Nest Aberhosan fiel 18 Monate lang jeden Morgen um 7 Uhr das Internet aus. 400 Menschen waren dann offline. Schuld war ein einziges altes Fernsehgerät.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## doedelmeister (5. Dezember 2020)

Bin bei Vodafone/ehemals Unitymedia und bei mir ist seit fats nem Jahr jeden Abend das Internet schlecht. Wenn ich Glück habe fällt es von den gebuchten 100Mbits auf 30Mbits, oft aber unter 5Mbits und damit kaum noch nutzbar.

Vodafone schickt immer Techniker, aber die bestätigen im Prinzip jedes mal, dass die Leitung überlastet ist. Sprich Vodafone hat aus Gewinnmaximierung zu viele Haushalte an ein Knotenpunkt angeschlossen. Das klappt tagsüber gut, wenn nicht viele im Internet sind, abends bricht dann halt alles zusammen.

Einzige Lösung wäre, wenn Vodafone ausbaut. Aber das kostet Geld. Für mich halt blöd, dass ich keine andere Alternative habe, weil DSL hier noch viel schlechter ist und Glasfaser noch nicht in die Außenbezirke meiner Stadt verlegt wurde. Vodafone ist halt kein Kackladen, früher bei Unitymedia hatte ich das nicht.


----------



## robbe (5. Dezember 2020)

Probleme bei einem bestimmten Anbieter sind ja durchaus möglich. Das hier aber zwei Anbieter, welche ihren Dienst über verschiedene Technologien bereitsellen, zur gleichen Uhrzeit das gleiche Problem haben, ist schon sehr seltsam.


----------



## mattimatti (5. Dezember 2020)

Hallo und erstmal danke für die zahlreiche, wenn such demotivierenden Antworten 

was meiner Verlobten noch eingefallen ist: die Baustelle um die Ecke hab einen großen fluter aufgestellt der nachts an bleibt, vermutlich um Diebstahl der Materialien und so zu verhindern oder so. Ob das damit zusammenhängen kann? So ein fluter beeinträchtigt doch bestimmt auch massiv oder? Kenne mich nicht so sehr mit Elektrotechnik aus


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (5. Dezember 2020)

Das merkt man ... NEIN tut es nicht!


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2020)

So ein Fluter braucht nur viel Energie aber ist dabei relativ Störungsarm.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Dezember 2020)

Und selbst die gibt es heute mit LED.


----------



## mattimatti (5. Dezember 2020)

Also ich habe grade mit Vodafone geredet und die meinten es könnte sein, dass im Keller um die Uhrzeit Stromausfälle von statten gehen können, was erklären würde, dass der Verteilerkasten kein Strom kriegt und wir trotzdem Strom in der Wohnung haben, da wir eine getrennte stromverbindung in jeder Wohnung des Hauses haben. Also werde ich diese Nacht wenn das Internet wieder ausfällt, unten nachsehen, falls der Strom tatsächlich nicht geht werd ich mit dem Vermieter sprechen, dass er sich darum kümmern soll, falls es alles normal funktioniert soll ich nochmal bei Vodafone anrufen damit sie die störung aufnehmen können. das Internet wird auch nicht langsamer oder so. Entweder bekommen wir 124 bis 126mbit/s rein oder garnichts.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Dezember 2020)

Wobei da dann doch auch am Router was angezeigt werden sollte, dass der keine Verbindung aufbauen kann.


----------



## mattimatti (5. Dezember 2020)

So ist es auch,
Sorry hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen
Bin auch über lan/wlan mit dem Rest der Leute verbunden. Können zB LAN spiele problemlos miteinander spielen. Nur die Verbindung zum Internet ist dann weg
Bin mal gespannt was heute Abend da im Keller abgeht
Im Prinzip ist der Router dann nichts anderes als ein Ethernet Switch während wir offline sind


----------



## robbe (5. Dezember 2020)

Schaut ihr auch TV über Kabel? Wenn ja und das funktioniert zu der Zeit noch, dann kanns am Strom nicht liegen. Zudem ist die Telefonverkabelung idR passiv, DSL über Telekom dürfte dann also auch nicht ausfallen. (Ausnahme Glasfaser mit Modem oder DSLAM im Keller)

Generell halt ich das mit dem Strom für relativ weit hergeholt, kann mir die ganze Sache aber dennoch aktuell nicht erklären.


----------



## mattimatti (5. Dezember 2020)

Haben noch nie eine Verbindung zum Fernseher herstellen können, das Kabel war immer tot. Aber laut Vormieter  soll es gehen. Da wir aber sowieso alles streamen war uns das nie wichtig. Festnetz würde bei uns über den Router laufen wenn wir uns dafür entscheiden würden. Für mich klingt das alles auch sehr fragwürdig aber es ist irgendwie der einzige Anhaltspunkt den wir haben. Die Vermietung ist bereits informiert und wird auch keine Kosten scheuen einen Elektriker zu holen. Aber ich kann mir die Sache wirklich nicht erklären. Bin leicht verzweifelt. Hoffe noch darauf dass es auf magische Weise einfach wieder funktioniert und irgendwer der das verursacht einfach damit aufhört, was auch immer er tut 
Achso und wir wohnen mitten in Frankfurt am Main (60316) also dachte zumindest früher immer dass in Städten sowas nicht vorkommt oder zumindest schneller behoben wird


----------



## OldGambler (5. Dezember 2020)

Beitrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## mattimatti (5. Dezember 2020)

Verlobte und ich sind jedoch beide über LAN direkt mit dem Router verbunden. Also ist tatsächlich die Verbindung vom Router zum Internet. Wo aber ab dann das Problem liegt, weiß ich nicht. Ich Date euch die Nacht mal up nachdem ich im Keller war.


----------



## flx23 (5. Dezember 2020)

Hast du als Router zufällig eine fritzbox? 
Diese loggt mit wenn das Kabelnetz abbricht.


----------



## mattimatti (5. Dezember 2020)

Nein leider nicht. Es ist dieser Standard unity media router. So ein weißer der vertikal steht und links und rechts davon dieses Gitter hat
Da Vodafone 24/7 erreichbar ist werde ich dann auch gleich mal fragen ob die mich anpingen können heute Nacht. kann es denn sein dass irgendeine Internet Leitung sowohl Vodafone und Telekom nutzen? Wenn ich für Vodafone Störungen im Internet schaue wo man immer ne Störung melden kann, sieht man auf dem Grafen auch immer um 21:00 nen extremen meldungszuwachs
Also in Frankfurt

edit: war jetzt schonmal unten und habe Fotos gemacht, um zu sehen ob irgendetwas anders ist diese Nacht als vor dem Ausfall. Dabei fiel mir auf dass überall unity media dran steht. vielleicht hat meine Nachbarin auch irgendetwas falsch verstanden. Ich dachte eigentlich auch immer dass bei uns alles über unity media läuft im kompletten Haus. werde euch weiterhin Updaten.

edit2: bei einem speedtest vom Handy übers wlan kommen die 124mbit rein, am pc über Kabel sind es jedoch nur die Hälfte. habe zum Test ein steam spiel runtergeladen. Normalerweise sind das immer 16mb/s, diesmal waren es konstante 11mb/s. Kann das auch irgendetwas damit zu tun haben?
Wenn ich jedoch mit dem pc über den wlan Stick reingehe, habe ich 17mbit/s


----------



## DKK007 (5. Dezember 2020)

Wie meinst du das mit der Beschriftung? Nur weil die aufgekauft wurden, wird da niemand an bestehender Hardware den Aufkleber ändern.


----------



## flx23 (6. Dezember 2020)

mattimatti schrieb:


> edit2: bei einem speedtest vom Handy übers wlan kommen die 124mbit rein, am pc über Kabel sind es jedoch nur die Hälfte. habe zum Test ein steam spiel runtergeladen. Normalerweise sind das immer 16mb/s, diesmal waren es konstante 11mb/s. Kann das auch irgendetwas damit zu tun haben?
> Wenn ich jedoch mit dem pc über den wlan Stick reingehe, habe ich 17mbit/s


Also das deutet fast darauf hin, daß dein Kabel oder der Router bzw. Deine Netzwerk Karte kein Gigabit ethernet unterstützt sondern nur 100Mbit möglich sind. 
Wie lang ist denn das LAN Kabel? Und welchen Standart (cat x) unterstützt es? Wie sieht es mit den LAN ports am PC bzw. Am Router aus? 

Das bei Vodafone die Störungen abends zunehmen ist nichts neues. Vor allem wenn viele Haushalt gleichzeitig viel Bandbreite benötigen kommt es aufgrund der Technik zu Problemen. 
Da hilft dann nur ein Wechsel zu DSL. Dort habe ich immer einen "direkten Draht" zum nächsten Verteiler und muss ihn mir nicht mit allem anderen haushalten teilen


----------



## Körschgen (6. Dezember 2020)

mattimatti schrieb:


> Sorry hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen
> Bin auch über lan/wlan mit dem Rest der Leute verbunden. Können zB LAN spiele problemlos miteinander spielen. Nur die Verbindung zum Internet ist dann weg
> Bin mal gespannt was heute Abend da im Keller abgeht
> Im Prinzip ist der Router dann nichts anderes als ein Ethernet Switch während wir offline sind


Das macht doch alles gar keinen Sinn?!

Steht der Router im Keller?

Was juckt denn deine Nachbarn, ob im Keller Strom ist, wenn die DSL nutzen?

Und selbst bei Kabel muss da unten nich unbedingt was am Strom hängen.


----------



## robbe (6. Dezember 2020)

Bei Kabel hängt idR ein Versträker im Keller, außer das Haus hat nur ne passive Verteilung welche von einem Nachbargebäude mitversorgt wird, was aber eher selten ist.


----------



## flx23 (6. Dezember 2020)

Körschgen schrieb:


> Das macht doch alles gar keinen Sinn?!


Warum denn nicht? 
Wenn die Internet verbindung weg ist kann man doch weiterhin lokal im Netzwerk tun was man will. Man kommt halt nur nicht ins www.
Fruher haben wir unsere LAN Party immer immer lokal betrieben


----------



## Körschgen (6. Dezember 2020)

Es ging um einen Internetausfall durch Stromausfall im Keller.

Bei Kabel KANN das ein Problem sein, durch oben genannte Verstärker.
Meine Nachbarn haben diesen z.Bsp. nicht, da er sich für unser Doppelhaus bei uns befindet.

Aber DSL ist davon völlig unberührt.

Allerdings ist der TE sich ja schon nicht mehr sicher, ob die Nachbarn überhaupt DSL haben.


Zum Thema DSL und Kabel, da kannst du bei beidem Pech haben.

Auch ein DSL Knotenpunkt kann überlastet werden und die Infrastruktur wird das sowieso permanent.
Gerade in Ballungsgebieten rauchen regelmäßig die Linecards ab und setzen den Anschluss dann ganz tot.

Bei Kabel kommt es ebenso auf das Ausbaugebiet an.

Wir hier haben z.Bsp. 24/7 1 Gigabit und mit DSL keine stabilen 50mbit.

An meinem vorherigen Wohnort gab es super stabiles DSL mit 100mbit und die Kabelanschlüsse waren alle ab 18 Uhr unbrauchbar umd absolut überlastet und fremdgestört.

Mitten in der Stadt würde ich mir Kabel gut überlegen.



mattimatti schrieb:


> Normalerweise sind das immer 16mb/s, diesmal waren es konstante 11mb/s



Völlig irrelevant, Steam kann schwanken.
Wlan Stick an deinem PC sagt auch nix aus, außer vllt das der Stick alt oder die Position des PCs ungünstig ist.


Viel interessanter, was für ein Vertrag ist das?
Das klingt nach alten Konditionen?

120mbit? Was zahlt ihr dafür?

Schau in die logs der Unitymedia Box und gucke ob unten der Strom weg ist, wenn das Internet ausfällt.


----------



## mattimatti (6. Dezember 2020)

Dankender für die ausführliche Nachricht, gestern ist tatsächlich nichts passiert. Oh frage mich jetzt natürlich woran es liegt dass es am Wochenende klappt aber unter der Woche nicht. Es sei denn es ist jetzt vorbei und das Thema hat sich erledigt. wir beziehen 120mbit für glaube 25 oder 30 Euro von ursprünglich unity media, jetzt Vodafone. ich kann absolut verstehen dass die steam Server schwanken aber dass ich beim Speed Test mit dem Handy übers wlan 124mbit habe und mit dem pc 50-70 verstehe ich nicht deshalb ging ich nicht davon aus dass die steam Server grade einfach bisschen überlastet sind. also 16mb/s war eigentlich immer, egal wann. Werde definitiv im Keller schauen zwecks Stromausfall, letzte Nacht wo alles gut funktioniert hat, war der helle Baustrahler auch nicht an, natürlich kann das auch einfach nur Zufall sein. Mein lan kabel ist ca 15 melter lang und ist ca 15 bis 20 Jahre alt aber hat nie Probleme gemacht, außer dass der Klicker kaputt ist und es manchmal rausfliegt, ist aber irrelevant für meinen Fall da das Internet bei allen Geräten rausfliegt und mein Kabel bis zum anschlag drin war. Wir wohnen in der Wohnung auch erst seit Januar 2018, eh. Alter Vertrag ist also eher ausgeschlossen.  bin mal gespannt wie es weiter läuft. Und ob es heute Abend wieder spinnt. Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten 

bei den Logs hatte ich viele „critical“ illegal FORWARD und dann noch einige MAC Adressen gesehen, aber das war gestern und da ist das Internet auch nicht abgeschmiert.


----------



## Körschgen (6. Dezember 2020)

Also das Hauptproblem, hier im Thread, ist deine verwirrende Art die Lage zu beschreiben und dein konfuses Vorgehen.


mattimatti schrieb:


> ich kann absolut verstehen dass die steam Server schwanken aber dass ich beim Speed Test mit dem Handy übers wlan 124mbit habe und mit dem pc 50-70 verstehe ich nicht deshalb ging ich nicht davon aus dass die steam Server grade einfach bisschen überlastet sind.



Hä?
Wo kommen jetzt wieder die 70mbit her?

In dem Moment wo das Internet ausfällt, muss der Router etwas loggen und dies auch anzeigen.

Was hat das ganze jetzt mit Wlan zu tuen und unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten deiner Endgeräte?


----------



## mattimatti (7. Dezember 2020)

Meine Frage war eigentlich nur ob es vielleicht damit zu tun hat, ich selbst kenne mich leider nicht damit aus. Samstag und Sonntag lief das Internet wieder einwandfrei. Ob es nun heute wieder losgeht wird sich zeigen. Wäre interessant zu wissen ob es nur unter der Woche spinnt.  ich kann gerne nochmal alle Fakten zusammen tragen um Klarheit zu schaffen.


----------



## Bandicoot (7. Dezember 2020)

Also liegts nicht am Stromausfall im Keller....., was quatscht dein Anbieter da nur. 

Klingt ja nach abwimmeln, ala " der hat eh kein Plan, sag der Strom fällt aus!"
Die könn bis in dein Router schauen und haben noch mehr Einblick als du im Logfile des Routers. 
Lass dir kein Müll erzählen, frag nach nem Techniker bei der Hotline und der soll sich deine Verbindung anschauen. Wenn das so oft Ausfällt und bis Morgens aus ist oder nicht neu Verbindet, muss da was auf sein Bildschirm stehen!
Du zahlst ja dafür, sollen sich mal Mühe geben, deine Waschmaschine tut das ja auch!
Da es nun geht, beobachte weiter und gib Bescheid.


----------



## DerSchlaefer (9. Dezember 2020)

Gibt es irgendwelche Neuigkeiten zu den Ausfällen am Abend, in der Nacht ?


----------

